# Access for silver subscribers?



## Kamaloo (Mar 19, 2015)

In a thread on the Paizo boards, you (Morrus) indicated that those of us who have a permanent silver subscription for defending the walls would have access to the Trailseeker articles. How do we access those articles? I saw that one that isn't one of the freebies has arrived, but I don't see where to download it. Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2015)

As I mentioned in that post, I'll do that once a month or so in batches.


----------



## Kamaloo (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Morrus,

Have you gotten around to this yet? If so, where should I look for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2015)

K. Amaloo said:


> Hi Morrus,
> 
> Have you gotten around to this yet? If so, where should I look for them?
> 
> Thanks!




On the Kickstarter updates.


----------



## Kamaloo (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry I wasn't clear, I meant the Trailseeker articles. But it's cool to see the En5ider articles have been collected! And now I know where to look. Thanks again!


----------



## Kamaloo (Feb 28, 2017)

I checked the Kickstarter thread, but I still don't see them. Is this ever going to happen?


----------

